# 1 iPad pour 2 comptes iCloud ?



## Bubblefreddo (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Nous partageons ma femme et moi le même iPad et le même iMac. Chacun a son iPhone.

Si nous voulions avoir chacun un compte iCloud (messagerie, carnet d'adresses, etc ... ), il n'y aurait pas de pb sur le mac car on peut y mettre 2 sessions. Mais comment faire sur l'iPad?

Si qqu'un a une solution, je suis prénsur

A+


----------



## monvilain (22 Décembre 2011)

Pas de solutions (légales) pour le moment.



Il faut jouer avec les couleurs par exemple pour le calendrier.

Pour le carnet d'adresse, j'ai fait deux groupes, un à mon nom, un à son nom etc...


Un peu lourd.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Décembre 2011)

c'est bien ce qui me semblait !
Merci pour ta réponse!


----------

